# CD21 bloods



## Rebecca_S

I had my cd21 bloods done this week, which turned out to be dpo5 and not dpo7 as my ovulation was later and the surgery wouldn't change my appointment date  

Could you advise to what extent this 2 day difference could effect the results?  Is it a major or minor effect and would it mean the level shows higher or lower than if the blood had been corrected on the same day?

Many thanks


----------



## Ruth

The day is crucial and I would expect that the level will come back lower than it should be. Let me know what you get told and can have a go to interpret for you.

Ruth


----------



## Rebecca_S

I will do.  Thanks for that.

Rebecca


----------



## Rebecca_S

I've now got my results - 40

I assume this confirms ovulation and is a good result considering I was 5 DPO and not 7 DPO.  Can you have a rough guess what it would have been if I had had the test on the correct day?

I went to GP originally about my short luteal phase - between 7 and 8 days - and not as I was concerned about ovulation as my temps show a clear shift demonstrating ov. each month.  He clearly had no idea what I was going on about and even though I showed him my charts he still did this blood test.  Any advice on where I can go next with my short luteal phase (I've recently started B6 and agnus castus) or should I not be worried about it being this short?

Many thanks

Rebecca


----------



## Ruth

Good result!!
Re: short LF, I would see if your GP would refer you to a specilist as GP´s don´t normally prescribe medication to support the LF unless on a treatmetn cycle i.e. IUI

Ruth


----------



## Rebecca_S

Ruth

Thanks for the further advice.  I'm having no luck in pursuading my GP to refer me onto a consultant as he said my prost result was good and desputed the existence of luteal phase defect.  

I'll probably now see another doc in the practice to see if I have more luck in getting a referral, but bearing in mind lp defect seems to be a controversial issue in the UK have you got a feel for whether it is still possible to get pregnant with a lp of 8-9 days?  I've found a lot of literature that says it can be a problem but nothing to guide me as to whether a successful pregnancy is a bit more difficult, really unlikely or completely impossible.  Can you offer any advice here?

Thanks

Rebecca


----------

